# Electrical Outlets in Bedrooms-How many?



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

How many do you have? How many do you wish you had? I meet with the electrician today to tell him where I want all my light fixtures, switches, cable, electrical outlets, etc. I don't want to pay for more than I need but I don't want to be pound foolish.

Thanks!


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

my bedroom has one set of outlets. i hate having only one wall with power. the bare minimum imo is to have them on opposite walls, but ideally on three walls.

of course, you've probably already met with your electrician at this point!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

When we built our house we had to choose all of that. We went with one outlet on every wall and more than one on walls over about 10 or 11 feet long. I grew up in a house that only had one or two outlets per room and it was a constant irritation. I can honestly say that I have never had that in my own home. We might have overdone it a bit, but I would much rather put too many in than wish I had more later.


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with pp at least one per wall!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

3-4 (each on different walls) makes sense to me.

Our house is 103 years old, but the owners before us did wall and electrical work upstairs. We have an average of 2 outlets per wall! In the bedroom we use as an office, it's a nice feature, but most of the others are not used.

You can imagine how nice it was, though, since we moved from an apartment with only 1 outlet per room, and none of the outlets had the third, grounding prong. DH and I each had computers, monitors, we had a printer, a fax, answering machine, a TV, a VCR, a DVD player all jammed into the one sad living room outlet, daisy-chained with extension cords. Not good!!!!!!









Anyway, yeah, 3-4 per room would be good and not overkill.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

We have one per wall but I hate where our tv cable outlets are - in the bedrooms they are in the middle of the wall. But in bedrooms with lots of furniture you sometimes want to put the tv in a corner. Then the cord is all over the room. I wish I had layed out our furniture before deciding where to put the cable outlets.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

We have one per wall and one or two walls also have an additional one, IIRC. I hate cords running all over the place so it's nice to have a plug close to wherever we need it.


----------



## ABmom (Mar 6, 2008)

Where we live, it is required to have at least one outlet every 6 feet. So some walls will have just one while others will have more than one. We recently developed our basement and we had the electrician run an outlet every 5 f or at least where we think we may need it. Have a rough layout of your furniture placement and then have the outlet accordingly. BTW, it only cost us a few dollars per outlet.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

check with your zoning folks in your community about their requirements... could effect your insurance coverage if not by the books, I know that you can add more than the minimun and be okay.

I would like to have 1 outlet on each side of the bed, not behind the bed, but beside it. one on the wall opposite the bed at least and then depending on room layout 1 to 2 on each other wall (I would want one near the closet if there was no light in there so that you could use a lamp nearby to shine light in there for those big declutterings or when I can't find something way in the back.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

There are regulations requiring a certain number. It ends up that each room will have between 7 and 14 depending on the size of the room. So I guess I didn't need to worry.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree with one on every wall. I would also have him run cable/phone to every room. It is easier to do now than later, even though it might be more expensive. It also ads to resale if they know they are not going to have to run flipping cable to were they want.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
There are regulations requiring a certain number. It ends up that each room will have between 7 and 14 depending on the size of the room. So I guess I didn't need to worry.

Thanks!

7 - 14 outlets per room?!?!!?! WOW


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

We have one on each wall.


----------

